# Skinsuits?



## Enis Baysal (19 Jun 2014)

Haiii guys.
I have been looking around online for skinsuits and 1 the market is huge and 2 *my main question* prices... 
I have seen some as cheap as £50, others for 400+.... I am still a novice biker, however serious about training to do longer and longer distance. Ultimately are there good and bad purchases to be made?
To an uneducated mind like myself I see them all as the same? Light, thin etc? 
Any pointers on budget but decent brands (if possible) would be appreciated !
Thank you


----------



## screenman (19 Jun 2014)

Impsport and made to your size which is very important.

http://www.impsport.com/category/cycling-skinsuits


----------



## Enis Baysal (19 Jun 2014)

screenman said:


> Impsport and made to your size which is ery important.


Thanks for the super quick reply mate !!


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2014)

Forget skinsuits for anything other than time trials. Really. They are all thin lycra, and going to the loo is tricky.

They are for racing. Go for bib shorts and jersey.


----------



## screenman (19 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Forget skinsuits for anything other than time trials. Really. They are all thin lycra, and going to the loo is tricky.
> 
> They are for racing. Go for bib shorts and jersey.



No problem going to the loo, the zip comes down far enough for me anyway.

I must admit though I do have a few skin suits it is as you suggest bibs and tops, mainly for the pockets.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2014)

My clubs didn't - it was whip stuff out of the leg.


----------



## screenman (19 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> My clubs didn't - it was whip stuff out of the leg.



Some club skinsuits are ordered with shorter legs, depends on one major factor.


----------



## Basil.B (19 Jun 2014)

Was looking at this myself earlier.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/castelli-velocissimo-sanremo-suit/


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Forget skinsuits for anything other than time trials. Really. They are all thin lycra, and going to the loo is tricky.
> 
> They are for racing. Go for bib shorts and jersey.


Yes, indeed. And of course they are cut for a TT position, so unless you're planning on riding for hours right down on the drops, they won't be an ideal fit. Plus, of course, you'll be throwing the whole thing away when the bottom half wears out.


----------



## screenman (19 Jun 2014)

The guy wants a skin suit let him get one, just because you old fuddy duddies do not get it does not mean you should be putting him off, Nobody tells you not to buy comfy slippers after all.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Jun 2014)

More and more road racers are choosing skin suits, as such manufacturers are jumping on the band wagon and offering ones which are suitable for road riding I.e. with pockets and easier toilet stops.

However, the benefit of a skinsuit unless you are a racer is pretty much non-existant.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jun 2014)

My giordana skinsuit has a single zipped rear pocket but it is not as practical as a traditional jersey with multiple rear pockets for long training or group rides. I would wear it for any competitive event be it TT, race or HC though.


----------



## Enis Baysal (20 Jun 2014)

If it helps on your opinions in any way the reason I wanted one was because I put in alot of effort to getting to work and over the past month I have gone from a 24 minute journey down to my personal best today which has been 16:30.. I like the sense of achievement when I do personal bests.. I guess its a personal tt ^^... also I am now taking detours and trying to keep my average speed improving consistantly  along with the longer mileage. My commute to work is only 6.3 miles and I just got home at 2:30am after a 11 something mile detour^^
I am hoping ill manage 100 miles in 6 months or so^^


----------



## Kestevan (20 Jun 2014)

Enis Baysal said:


> I am hoping ill manage 100 miles in 6 months or so^^



Even without a skinsuit you should be looking at < 6hours for a Century


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (20 Jun 2014)

@Enis Baysal

Lots of non skinsuit/speedsuit options that are "more" aero than normal bib and tee, but there are also some tee's and bib combo's that are pretty close also. A few ideas, mostly Castelli as they lead the way, imo, in terms of aero and functionality just now.

Castelli SanRemo 3.0 - I have this and it is pretty good for TT. Fit is tight and comfort excellent. It is pretty fast.
Castelli velocissimo sanremo suit - cheaper sibling.
Aero race Jersey - Coupled with normal bibs or for best aero option - Body paint bibs. Expensive option though. More versatile.
Louis Garneau course jersey - Aero with pockets, expensive. Highly rated.
Louis Garneau course skin suit - also with pockets like the SanRemo 3.0. Highly regarded also but slightly harder to get in the uk.

There are plenty of standalone skinsuits out there verying hugely in price but for most the lack of pockets are a real draw back. The above options solve this dilema to some extent. IMO if you are not doing racing or TT then the aero top with normal bibs would be as fast and comfortable as most with the versatility of standard bib tee combo.

I have some Assos, Castelli and Giordana jerseys (short sleeve) and, as long as they are tight fit and not loose, they are all pretty close to "aero" in terms of fit and functionality. They won't eek out the extra seconds a dedicated TT suit will over a set distance in an aero tuck.


----------



## Enis Baysal (20 Jun 2014)

Thanks alot Pedro, yeah I think I will be going for the bibs as I do need to store a few bits.

Thank you all for your advice and opinions !


----------



## jdtate101 (20 Jun 2014)

If you want a top quality skinsuit they cost a fair bit of cash, however I found these guys do an own brand which is really good quality and available in a variety of sizes and styles. Very fast shipping and no import duty:

http://www.bobshop.de/en/Men-s/Cycling-Bodysuits/

They offer named brand stuff, but really the quality of the bobteam stuff is top draw for the price.


----------



## marcusjb (20 Jun 2014)

I've been using a Castelli SanRemo 3.0 for a few months now. Very comfy (only done up to 300km in it though), easy to go to the loo, seems well made. 

It is consistently faster than bibs and jersey in training. 

See how it performs tomorrow in the 24.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2014)

screenman said:


> The guy wants a skin suit let him get one, just because you old fuddy duddies do not get it does not mean you should be putting him off, Nobody tells you not to buy comfy slippers after all.




He says he's still a novice biker. I think folks are trying to tell him that he's wasting his money in buying something that's not practical for a novice rider. Learn to walk before you attempt to run is the message. Plus he might not look good in one,beer guts in skin suits equals .


----------



## vickster (21 Jun 2014)

Seems a tad excessive for commuting to spend £200+ As the castelli one suggested, but each to their own. Personally, I think £200 on good wheels would bring better performance gains, but who am I to query someone's fetish!


----------



## screenman (21 Jun 2014)

Is he after a performance gain? or does he just want to own a skinsuit. I have a few and if I am just going out for a 25 miler may indeed wear one, I cannot see any reason not too.


----------



## vickster (21 Jun 2014)

He says he is serious about training, which presumably means he wants to get better. It's down to him. I don't think he has been answered as to whether he needs to spend £50 or £400, and I guess that depends what he wants from it. Do you need a skin suit to do longer distances or just good comfortable shorts and a well fitting, comfortable bike? Impsport sell them as for TTers, that doesn't mean long distance though usually...no pockets for flapjacks and jelly babies, nor pump etc


----------



## Enis Baysal (26 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> He says he's still a novice biker. I think folks are trying to tell him that he's wasting his money in buying something that's not practical for a novice rider. Learn to walk before you attempt to run is the message. Plus he might not look good in one,beer guts in skin suits equals .


Lucky my appearence is thin/athletic - no idea how, worst diet and no excercise for 5 years... Thank the metabolism again^^!


----------



## Enis Baysal (26 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> He says he is serious about training, which presumably means he wants to get better. It's down to him. I don't think he has been answered as to whether he needs to spend £50 or £400, and I guess that depends what he wants from it. Do you need a skin suit to do longer distances or just good comfortable shorts and a well fitting, comfortable bike? Impsport sell them as for TTers, that doesn't mean long distance though usually...no pockets for flapjacks and jelly babies, nor pump etc


Well to make it easier to understand.. at the moment I am cycling with tracksuit bottoms and hoodie.. to be honest I would imagine that even as a novice the air resistance is still holding me back. And yes I aim at training and improving my times, aiming for better times and average speed, seperately learning to cycle for longer. Mtb shoes finally came etc. Time to hit the road and see if I can feel the difference. 
I wasnt really a fan of cycling in tracksuits as its not exactly a smooth ride and I come across as the kind of guy who is just missing a can of stella and a cig in my gob. Not a good look. 
Thank you all for your responses^^


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2014)

Wouldn't bibshorts or waist shorts and a jersey be a more practical and cost effective solution for now? As mentioned, a skinsuit is more for racing. Every day we just wear shorts and a jersey


----------



## screenman (26 Jun 2014)

He is very new to cycling, on another post he has just put up is asking what sort of pedals he has on his bike, so maybe he does not know what a skin suit is.


----------



## vickster (26 Jun 2014)

It could be that you are right 

Enis - just get to Decathlon at Lakeside and get some bibshorts (not the cheapest ones, go mid range), a couple of tight jerseys with rear pockets and some mitts and you'll be set for the summer until you start racing and need the skinsuit


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jun 2014)

fossyant said:


> Forget skinsuits for anything other than time trials


I wore mine for Cyclo-Cross a few times


screenman said:


> Impsport and made to your size which is very important.
> http://www.impsport.com/category/cycling-skinsuits


Impsport provided our (old colours) Club skin-suits, BioRacer provide the new colours, & they're very nice indeed

Brother-in-law in my old one, & me in the present colours 

Nowadays, both are just in a kit-bag, as I've not ridden 'cross since 2010!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I wore mine for Cyclo-Cross a few times
> 
> Nowadays, both are just in a kit-bag, as I've not ridden 'cross since 2010!!!



Can't find a pic of me in the new skin-suit for 'cross, but have pic of old one at the 'Silcoates Scramble', on the Trek, before I bought another cross-bike


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Jul 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I wore mine for Cyclo-Cross a few times
> 
> Impsport provided our (old colours) Club skin-suits, BioRacer provide the new colours, & they're very nice indeed
> 
> ...


That's a rather loving look you're giving the other guy there, Richard....


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jul 2014)

Maybe he has a fetish for one piece clothing


----------



## snorri (6 Jul 2014)

Enis Baysal said:


> at the moment I am cycling with tracksuit bottoms and hoodie.. ..........I wasnt really a fan of cycling in tracksuits................... Not a good look.


Methinks a lot of folk would consider a track suit and hoodie to be the height of respectability when compared with a skinsuit.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> That's a rather loving look you're giving the other guy there, Richard....


More of a "you've just farted in my Skin-Suit?!?"


----------

